# Schnüffelsoftware stiehlt Kreditkartendaten bei Kreditkartendienstleister



## Newsfeed (21 Januar 2009)

Die Software soll über mehrere Wochen hinweg Kreditkartendaten bei Heartland Payment Systems, einem der größten Kreditkarten-Transaktionsdienstleister der USA, ausgespäht haben.Das Unternehmen soll 100 Millionen Kreditkartenzahlungen pro Monat abwickeln.

Weiterlesen...


----------

